# Need New Chain for Chorus 10 speed....



## durkind (May 24, 2004)

....Need to replace my 10 sp chain and not sure about compatibility issues. I assume I can't use the Chorus 11 sp--correct? Do they still make 10 sp chorus chains? Or do I look for Centaur and/or Athena 10 sp? Or go with a KMC 10 speed? Also, what are the ultra narrow campy chains all about and will they work for me?


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*info...*

Athena and all groups above are 11 speed. An 11 speed chain would probably work, but it will cost more and requires Campy's special new tool or similar tool from Park to flare the right end of the new joining pin. 

All Campy 10 speed chains now have the same 5.9mm width, the difference between models is strictly a small amount of weight reduction by using hollow pins or holes in the outer plates. Regardless of the name applied to the chain, if it has holes and hollow pins, it's the most expensive, no holes or hollow pins is the cheapest. There is no difference in longevity.

You can use any 10 speed chain you want, but Campy will still last the longest.


----------



## Nielly (Sep 21, 2009)

Can't use 11. It is getting difficult to find anything Chorus 10 speed. I have a record 10 speed chain, which is a great chain and I saw them on sale someplace around here for $50 bucks. Can't recall the retailer and I'm sure they went pretty fast at that price. There are other options, I also used a 10spd wipperman. It worked fine for me but others don't like them. The Centaur and/or Veloce 10spd (Athena is 11) will also work fine. I think all chains listed as 10 speed compatible would work fine. I read somewhere that the high-end KMC was good but at the price I would just get a Campy chain.


----------



## David Loving (Jun 13, 2008)

Try one of these:

http://www.yaban.com/Process?tag=prod_show_product&prod_key=74805

I have been using them with 10-speed chorus and they work real well. The pin supplied with it installs with a regular chain tool and is smoother running than a master link (which I guess you can use, too - I just like the strength, quiet of the pin.) Great chain - and drilled out!


----------



## AlexRandall (Nov 29, 2008)

I've gone for a KMC X10sl. They are quite light (approx 230g for 106 links) look as good as campy chains with all their cut-out material, and more people who've used them seem to like them than other off-brand chains.


----------



## durkind (May 24, 2004)

AlexRandall said:


> I've gone for a KMC X10sl. They are quite light (approx 230g for 106 links) look as good as campy chains with all their cut-out material, and more people who've used them seem to like them than other off-brand chains.


Do you know if there is a difference between the gold and silver versions. Also did use one of their "missing Links"?


----------



## durkind (May 24, 2004)

C-40 said:


> All Campy 10 speed chains now have the same 5.9mm width


Hey C-40--So whatever chain I use, do I have to make sure it is 5.9mm? Or would a 6.1mm Wippermann also work? Thanks


----------

